# Water Heater Leak



## Fernando2010X (Oct 28, 2009)

My water heater has water that is pooling at the cold water inlet and, I thik, the access to the anode. The "insulation" is wet around these areas. The cold water line does not appear to be leaking. It is CPVC plastic. Does this mean the water heater needs to be replaced?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 28, 2009)

If there is no leak *AT* the pipe *and/or* connection, then yea, the heater is shot.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it a gas fired water heater or an electric water heater?


----------

